

Entertainment Weekly Mag Has A Smartphone Bound In 1000 Issues - adampopescu
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/entertainment-weekly-mag-has-a-smartphone-bound-in-if-you-can-find-it.php

======
rbellio
This title is misleading. It should say Entertainment Weekly bound 1,000
issues with smartphones.

------
devindotcom
This really surprised me... and then it didn't. When I first read about the CW
ad I figured oh, it'll be a little 320x240 screen with a battery and wireless
unit attached, some simple bios-type display and wireless driver, etc.

But I imagine as they were looking at options, they found they were paying for
essentially 3/4 of a phone, and it probably would run them more to design and
assemble this custom solution than it would to just buy 10,000 surplus phone
skeletons with everything included and write a simple Android app.

That said, it's pretty insane that this thing will make calls and everything.
I wonder what kind of restrictions are on the SIMs - time, data, minutes?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Heard about this years ago. It's cool, but also quite sad. All these thousand
or so manufactured just to be thrown out in one or two weeks, never again to
see the light of day?

------
WalterGR
2 days ago, 71 points, 34 comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4605295>

...which is a submission of <http://mashable.com/2012/10/02/ew-has-smartphone-
inside/>

------
industrialwaste
So, what's the trick to finding one? Bring a metal detector?

~~~
kip_
The trick is to go to Los Angeles or New York where the limited 1,000 issues
were actually distributed.

